# sediment in orange EO



## see (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive got some whitish sediment in the orange eo bottle.  It came in a brown plastic bottle and i trasferred it to a clear glass bottle w/ sealing lid. Its been on the floor (cool terrazzo) in a brown bag w/ it covered from light.  

all the others around are fine. I left the orange in the brown bottle last time so i would not have noticed if there was sediment.  I shook the bottle and some of it seemed to reconstitute, but there was definitely some bigger particles left on the bottom. ive had it a 2+ months.

Normal or going bad. i just made 40+ bars w/ it this wk and didnt notice.  

thanks


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 24, 2011)

hmmm, the fact that you got it in a plastic bottle is a red flag to me...

I'm wondering if perhaps the white sediment could be some pulp/peel, since Orange EO is cold pressed....?


----------



## see (Mar 24, 2011)

it came from camden grey.  ive bought lots of eo from them b/f w/ no problem.  they send anything over 4oz in plastic bottles and tell you to switch them out to glass w/ in a few days of receiving.   

i dont know.  i moved everything into a a.c. room (its already 84 here) the other day, and it seems like theres not as much stuff on the bottom since i shook it but its definitely still there to some degree. 

no one ever had any sediment before???  

thanks


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

see said:
			
		

> it came from camden grey.  ive bought lots of eo from them b/f w/ no problem.  they send anything over 4oz in plastic bottles and tell you to switch them out to glass w/ in a few days of receiving.
> 
> i dont know.  i moved everything into a a.c. room (its already 84 here) the other day, and it seems like theres not as much stuff on the bottom since i shook it but its definitely still there to some degree.
> 
> ...



All citruses can have sediments (due to the method of extraction) - you probably got 'the bottom of the barrel'


----------

